# help!  I can't stop ordering stuff!



## Milla (Jul 31, 2009)

I think I'm out of control!  I'm ordering butters, oils, FOs, colors, clays, lotion supplies, books, stuff on etsy, etc!!  I feel so guilty!  I keep saying "ok, I finally have everything so I can stop buying stuff."  

I reason with myself by not buying anything for myself like no clothes, makeup, purses, etc.  No random trips to target anymore.  I also eat frugally during the weeks DH is out of town.  Thinking if I don't grocery shop then I can use that money for soap stuff!

I am seriously done ordering.

ETA:  luckily DH doesn't care and I'm the one who pays the bills!


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2009)

OMG  can I  relate to that . I don't know how many times I have said to myself "there that should be everything I need for awhile ". HA  who am I kidding 
I have to say that it has slowed down somewhat since I started buying bulk .I live in the middle of nowhere and shipping is a killer .  I find a recipe I have to try , but I don't have one ingredient ( can't buy much locally ) , so if I am paying shipping anyway , why not order more and make it worthwhile :wink:
It is a vicious circle I tell ya  :wink:  

Kitn


----------



## Milla (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm glad I'm not the only one kitn.  But you're eventually going to sell, right?  You have a reason!  We want to move to South Dakota in two years and I should be saving more money and updating our house.  

But I am seriously done.  I was just thinking about my future projects and I really think I have everything.  

I've had requests for body butters and lotions, which is why I had to buy stuff.  People have offered to pay, but of course I won't take any money.  They can certainly take me out to eat though!


----------



## artisan soaps (Jul 31, 2009)

..


----------



## Milla (Jul 31, 2009)

artisan soaps said:
			
		

> Mango Butter is what I feel deprived of at the moment - and my FO supplier has new stock!!  :roll:



That's the butter I just ordered more of!  

I feel better now.  I know you have no plans to sell, but your soap and lotions are so pretty that I bet you could sell.  You have a way of looking at things differently and uniquely.


----------



## heyjude (Jul 31, 2009)

Can we say Obsession!!!   

Went out with my son yesterday to run errands and came home with an armful of  silicone mods, more measuring spoons, loofah, co, lard, castor oil, and I was only trying to get my son out of the house on a sunny day!!

Jude

p.s. Shipping stinks!!  :evil:


----------



## Milla (Jul 31, 2009)

heyjude said:
			
		

> Can we say Obsession!!!
> 
> p.s. Shipping stinks!!  :evil:



Shipping does stink.

As for obsession...I was on the phone with DH the other night and he said "Please don't talk about soap tonight."  I laughed so hard.  I must sound like a crazy woman babbling about recipes, colors, FOs.....


----------



## heyjude (Jul 31, 2009)

My dh lasts about five minutes of soaptalk; then his eyes start to glaze over and he suddenly remembers something he forgot to do in the basement!!    

To his credit he is very complimentary and doesn't bother me about spending $$$.   

Jude


----------



## Dixie (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm sorry I can't help you.....I need help myself.

I think we should seriously think about starting a support group!


----------



## heyjude (Jul 31, 2009)

Dixie said:
			
		

> I'm sorry I can't help you.....I need help myself.
> 
> I think we should seriously think about starting a support group!



    

Jude


----------



## Milla (Jul 31, 2009)

heyjude said:
			
		

> Dixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DITTO!!


----------



## kittywings (Jul 31, 2009)

Milla said:
			
		

> heyjude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why do I have the feeling that it would be more of an "enabling" group.  

I'm having the same issue!  I'm not working right now, thus have no money.  Yet, if I want to get my business off the ground, I need to buy supplies... (sigh)....


----------



## Dixie (Jul 31, 2009)

kittywings wrote:


> I'm having the same issue! I'm not working right now, thus have no money. Yet, if I want to get my business off the ground, I need to buy supplies... (sigh)....



Just listen to yourself kittywings......making excuses. Stop and say" HI, my name is kittywings and I am a soap addict, I continue to make excuses to buy more soap supplies"


----------



## kittywings (Jul 31, 2009)

Dixie said:
			
		

> kittywings wrote:
> 
> 
> > I'm having the same issue! I'm not working right now, thus have no money. Yet, if I want to get my business off the ground, I need to buy supplies... (sigh)....
> ...



But... it's just so hard.... I NEED these things!  :cry:


----------



## Milla (Jul 31, 2009)

kittywings said:
			
		

> But... it's just so hard.... I NEED these things!  :cry:


----------



## Dixie (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## Rosey (Jul 31, 2009)

i went to order a few things and the whole "well i have to pay shipping anyways so why not get a few things" hit me too...lol

You are not alone!


----------



## heartsong (Jul 31, 2009)

kittywings said:
			
		

> Milla said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if we had an "enabling group" then we could buy in bulk!  think of all the money we could save!  :shock: 

i'm the worst offender when it comes to f/o's! they sit glaring at me from the shelves!


----------



## hem06 (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm just as bad.  I fill endless e-shopping carts, at many different sites...what stops me from ordering is that I HATE paying customs and duty charges.

If it's a Canadian site...well, they usually end up with my money.


----------



## artisan soaps (Aug 1, 2009)

..


----------



## LJA (Aug 1, 2009)

It's seriously nuts.  I've spent thousands.  ACK!


----------



## heyjude (Aug 1, 2009)

LJA said:
			
		

> It's seriously nuts.  I've spent thousands.  ACK!



Just say *NO*!

Last night ran some errands with my family. BJs had a $4 off coupon on Berillo olive oil. But, I just said *NO*! No, because I have an unopened bottle of oo at home. *NO*, because the coupon has yet to expire and if I go back I can use my BJ bucks and also buy the salad spinner that folks have been using for rebatching and maybe throw in some spatulas while I'm at it. That is like getting if for free.

And yes, I _could be_ using that extra to buy groceries, or school supplies, or cleaning items, but it seems that reward $$ should be spent on well, a reward and so perhaps I really *do* need to use that today before the coupons expires or worse yet there is a serious run on the last 5 remaining salad shooters. 

What the heck was I thinking? I'm going to have to waste a few gallons of gas to go back up and buy all that stuff.

Next time I will try to  be positive and just say *YES*!!   :wink: 

Jude


----------



## Dixie (Aug 1, 2009)

LOL Jude....I do that too.


Now, Thank goodness for those online shopping carts. I can buy all day long everyday....as long as I don't take out the credit card!


----------



## heyjude (Aug 1, 2009)

Yes Dixie,  sometimes just the bother of getting off the couch and finding my pocketbook to get my credit card out  can save me some $$$$!!    


Jude


----------



## LJA (Aug 1, 2009)

I remember when I told my hubby that this brand new hobby would cost very little.  "You only need a few things!  A coupla oils, some lye and a mold!"  Pssssh! lol.


----------



## KigerKat (Aug 6, 2009)

LJA said:
			
		

> I remember when I told my hubby that this brand new hobby would cost very little.  "You only need a few things!  A coupla oils, some lye and a mold!"  Pssssh! lol.



Same thing, here!!  I just wish there was a store locally that carried a good selection of 'stuff' so I didn't have to browse online so much.  Let's see...I ordered a bunch of molds the other day from one company, a bunch of FOs from another, and I've got an online  shopping cart waiting to be purchased from a third company that's full of colors.

AND I JUST STARTED THIS HOBBY LAST WEEK!

Somebody, please disconnect my internet or something...I can't seem to stop.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2009)

LJA said:
			
		

> I remember when I told my hubby that this brand new hobby would cost very little.  "You only need a few things!  A coupla oils, some lye and a mold!"  Pssssh! lol.



Me too , it won't cost much , I can buy the oils at superstore , you can make the molds , several thousand dollars later I am still buying stuff . He doesn't mind though , he is furnishing his workshop . We just take turns ordering the things we just have to have :wink:

It's crazy , but I love it .


----------



## pops1 (Aug 8, 2009)

I am a self confessed addict of Fragrance oils.  I have so many and sometimes l just sit and have a smellathon,when l pass the drawer l keep them in l have get my fix by just opening the drawer to have a sniff.  
If somebody mentions something l haven't got it doesn't matter if its oils or butters ,colours l have to have it.Since l live in Australia where soap supplies are few and far between ,l haunt the US soap sites drooling.  .I have been hinting that the US would be a good place for a retirement holiday,little does hubby know that as soon as the plane touched down l would be off and running to the nearest soap supply shop.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2009)

Geez Loueez, I just ordered pop micas from TKB . The devil made me do it .


----------



## nickjuly (Aug 8, 2009)

Kitn said:
			
		

> Geez Loueez, I just ordered pop micas from TKB . The devil made me do it .



OHH can't wait to see how yours turns out. Have been eyeing those and talking myself out of it til I get better with lab colors.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2009)

I have to say I am not a real lab color fan anymore , they are hard to get consistent color with for me anyway , I have more luck with micas and other colorants .

Kitn


----------



## gekko62 (Aug 9, 2009)

pops1 said:
			
		

> .Since l live in Australia where soap supplies are few and far between ,l haunt the US soap sites drooling.



LoL.  I do that! It IS hard here,cos you can't get evrything from one place.And most cosmetic ingredients,I can't find anywhere.
I keep racking my brain,thinking who's going OS,maybe they could bring back XYZ! A soapcutter would be nice,whats available in the UK????


----------

